# Cadex Carbon Fiber MTB



## notMurray (Jan 18, 2004)

I've got an early 90's Carbon Fiber Cadex listed for sale in the classifieds that is completely original down to the tires. It has as Suntour XC Comp drivetrain and hubs w/XC Pro thumb shifters. Thanks for looking, Josh.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=97683&query=retrieval


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I always wanted one of those in the early 90s. I went to school at the time with a guy that had one. He was hit by a car while riding it. He didn't get hurt, but at least one tube in the rear triangle was trashed. He rode it like that for at least a year afterwards, not offroad but nonetheless I was pretty impressed that the frame held together.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey...the Scott Unishocks LF isn't original... those things came with a welded Al fork that was painted yellow too. I owned a dark blue/purple CFM 3 once back in the day. The scott fork is both desireable as its uber light (2.3 Ibs) but also cautionary as that's one of the recalled versions. The recall was because of the epoxy failing and the bonded bits seperating. Unfortunetly the bonded bits are the entire lower assembly and a friend of mine had her dropouts unbonding on her LFs quite often. Her BF had to keep re-epoxying them every few months (you own trimbles around here, you get used to re-epoxying the Al headtube inserts in the frames, they always failed on us). 

Back to the CFM...I saw a broken one once. Kid walking down out of the woods holding his bike in two pieces. The headtube had snapped off the frame. He was wearing a lot of body armor so he wasn't JUST XC riding it.


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

this Cadex CFM 2 is from 1992 ans was originally eqipped with a full DX gruppo and clipless pedals. Fork (rigid) and stem were purple


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a CFM 1, what is really cool is that you can fabricate new dropouts, and make it into a single speed!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Are those Scott Unishock LFs?*

This fork looks newer than my LF.These are light forks but a little flexy. Keep an eye on the fork lowers if they are carbon fiber.
I always wondered why these forks were recalled as the consumer reports are a little vague on details.So thanks DeeEight for the additional info.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bzzzzzt! Wrong, but thanks for playing...*



nutallabrot said:


> this Cadex CFM 2 is from 1992 ans was originally eqipped with a full DX gruppo and clipless pedals. Fork (rigid) and stem were purple


The CFM 3 was carbon with purple and grey, purple rigid fork and DX parts.

The CFM 2 was carbon with yellow and grey, yellow rigid fork and XC-Comp parts.

The CFM 1 was carbon with white and grey, had I think a Mag-20 fork as memory serves, and XTR parts. (I didn't own a CFM 1 but had the CFR 1 road variant, and the colours were identical).

They all had those blue metallic decals on them also. I think they had just one version of the cadex decals and all the frames got them (CFRs and CFMs).


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

I only really know about the cfm1 as I have one, they had mag 21's and xtr parts, and the mag 21's were painted to match, you could also get a cromo fork in the same paint scheme, which is a kinda pearl metallic which looks kinda spiff (which I opted for when I bought the bike as I felt the mag 21 was like riding a trap door, no travel, then hit a bump and all the travel) 

I've since whole hardily embraced suspension on bikes (i was young and foolish then, I'm old a foolish now)

The decals were pretty lame and came off easily most were blue, and there was a disco hologram decal as well. what's really neat is the kevlar web on the rear triangle.

I haven't really seen any other cadexes, pehaps maybe 4 or 5 at the time I got mine, all from the same shop. The frame is pretty beat now, and creaks and moans at any attempt at riding with some conviction, and most of the parts are either long broken . 

Hence I've converted it into a single speed grocery getter/ beer can cruiser, it's the only carbonfiber beater in town


----------

